# Eldar Fire Prisms vs Falcons



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

I was just wondering what you guys thought was better. I side with the Prisms, I love the damage they can do plus the combining rule is nice. Having one of each doesnt really work proerly since it doesn't take advantage of this rule, so make your decisions and shout them out!!!


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

Both tanks have their merits. In 4th edition it was a 1 horse race with the falcon being the winner, but with 5th edition, things have changed.

The falcon costs the same amount of points as the fire prism, but you have to buy it a secondary weapon. The role of the vehicle depends on the weapon you pick. If you are using the falcon as a transport, then you will need to take the eldar missile launcher, as this is the only weapon that will fire at strength 4, therefore being a defensive weapon. If you are staying static, or only moving 6 inches, then you choose your weapon as you please.

On top of the secondary weapon you HAVE to take holo fields for a falcon. The codex doesn't say that you have to, but logic does. You are going to be skimming around annoying things, they WILL shoot at you, the holofield increases your survivability.

If you are using your falcon as a transport, then you really need to get spirit stones. OK, there is only a 1/6 chance of stunning a vehicle on a glancing hit, but that is all that is needed to ruin your plans.

A wave serpent makes a better, cheaper transport.

There is no point in buying upgrades for fire prisms. They are going to spend the whole game in your own deployment zone, far from enemy fire, picking units off at will. The only real downside is that you need to buy them in pairs. Without the twin link effect from using a pair of prisms, you are not all that likely to hit your target with the 5th ed scatter rules.


My preferred setup is 2X fire prisms and 1X falcon. I'd keep a unit of 5 dire avengers in the falcon, this I would keep on my home objective, while the fire prisms kill stuff.


----------

